# GOTH TREES!



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 26, 2018)

After rollover tonight I went around gathering as normal whilst doing favors, when I discovered that the game decided to do me a personal favor and bring some goth flair to my beach! All my palms, including the non-producing ones, were all black! I even tried shaking them, the animated falling leaves were still green funny enough, but the tree stayed black! Anybody else experience this glitch?


----------



## NiamhACPC (Feb 26, 2018)

Whoaaaa! Not me, but that is cool af!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 26, 2018)

No, I didn't.  That's still an interesting glitch, though!


----------



## MopyDream44 (Feb 26, 2018)

The game must know how much you love the Goth stuff! Nice opportunity for some spooky photos. One time I was in a friend's garden right as the cycle switched over and I got a loading screen. When the game came back, my character was running in a circle in the garden. I got a good chuckle out of it.


----------



## Foreversacredx (Feb 26, 2018)

That looks awesome! :O


----------



## Gashlycrumb (Feb 27, 2018)

Ooh what a cool glitch! I've not gotten it, but I wouldn't mind lol.


----------



## Biyaya (Feb 27, 2018)

Neat! I've been re-watching Stranger Things, so I find this pretty cool. I'd definitely make up a story involving my camp based on the spooky occurance.



MopyDream44 said:


> The game must know how much you love the Goth stuff! Nice opportunity for some spooky photos. One time I was in a friend's garden right as the cycle switched over and I got a loading screen. When the game came back, my character was running in a circle in the garden. I got a good chuckle out of it.



She must have been in panic mode! haha.


----------



## Imbri (Mar 1, 2018)

I haven't seen that, but it is very cool!


----------



## TykiButterfree (Mar 2, 2018)

Wow that looks cool. I feel like they should do this on purpose for Halloween time.


----------



## boring (Mar 2, 2018)

This is a really interesting glitch wow.
I've never seen any glitches in PC myself


----------

